# Uneven roast, blended on purpose or disorganised roaster?



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi there,

I recently ordered a few bags of beans, one of them (allegedly Bourbon, from El Salvador) had quite an uneven roast (see pic). Actually, it was worse than the picture, the darker beans were glossy (with fat, moisture?) when I opened them, the gloss has gone once the bag was open for a while, but uneven roast is still evident. I thought, perhaps the varied roast levels of beans is a result of a blend (the roaster did not state it was single origin, however single variety and region implies that it is). What do people think? these beans are from one of the roasters in the list: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1656-UK-Based-Roasters


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

That does not look right to me... but I am a long way from an expert. A more experienced roaster should be able to advise you for definite.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's worth contacting the roaster privately and asking if it is normal.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Contact the roaster it doesn't, look right.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

2nd bean in from the right on the top row looks like it has a hole in it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There a re alot of roasters on that list and the qualification seems to be, " please put my name on the list ".

How much were the beans btw just out of interest


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> 2nd bean in from the right on the top row looks like it has a hole in it?


Yes it does, well a dent - outer surface has collapsed. it is my understanding that such holes appear when the bean is roasted too much / burnt.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> There a re alot of roasters on that list and the qualification seems to be, " please put my name on the list ".
> 
> How much were the beans btw just out of interest


Oh, I understand that the list is not a seal of approval by the forum. Just wanted to narrow it down. The beans were £6.50 for 250g bag + postage. The bag didn't have a gas release valve.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for advice: @DavecUK, @Dylan, I wasn't sure if I should contact the roaster or just let it go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanedict said:


> Thanks for advice: @DavecUK, @Dylan, I wasn't sure if I should contact the roaster or just let it go.


Yeah contact the roaster, it coudl just be really poor QC on their part. They for sure wont get better if they dont know.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

How did the coffee taste?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> How did the coffee taste?


Middling, drinkable, nothing spesh. But I did start drinking it about a week after receiving in the post (so assume 2 week+ old beans). Also I just finished natual process yellow catuai from Brazil, which was quite rich in flavour, so that might have affected the taste of this random roast bean. Half way through drinking it I just spread the beans on the table and and picked out burnt ones manually







improving the taste.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> Yes it does, well a dent - outer surface has collapsed. it is my understanding that such holes appear when the bean is roasted too much / burnt.


It's called cratering and usually happens when beans receive too much heat going into second crack. This would be about a medium-dark (or Full City) roast.

Judging by the colour of other beans, they haven't gone that far...

What did the roaster reply?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Beanedict said:


> Yes it does, well a dent - outer surface has collapsed. it is my understanding that such holes appear when the bean is roasted too much / burnt.


Or could be from an insect having a nibble whilst still at the farm. That isn't a big deal at all if the batch isn't infested, but I agree with others that there's something not right with that roast in general if it isn't a blend. How does it taste?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry, I've seen that has already been asked and answered.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hasi said:


> It's called cratering and usually happens when beans receive too much heat going into second crack. This would be about a medium-dark (or Full City) roast.
> 
> Judging by the colour of other beans, they haven't gone that far...
> 
> What did the roaster reply?


Ah, could it also be an example of effect called scorching?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Ah, could it also be an example of effect called scorching?


There's quite some confusion regarding correct wording. The way I understand these defects:

scorching - dark spots on bean surface

tipping - dark spots on bean ends

cratering - holes from explosions


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yeah that clarifies it


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hasi said:


> There's quite some confusion regarding correct wording. The way I understand these defects:
> 
> scorching - dark spots on bean surface
> 
> ...


But none of them are particularly desirebale, right







?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Beanedict said:


> But none of them are particularly desirebale, right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not at all, together with underdeveloped beans (with that cinnamon colour)


----------

